# OTG vs Hatteras



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

im strugglin with the otg fishing type of cast..........the lack of rotation lands my arms in a awkward postion.......making me want to bend the left arm and i know thats a huge negative on distance ..ive turned hip and right foot trying to get comfortable......beggining to wonder if the hatteras cast may be a better idea
any video on a otg fishing cast out there..?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Not fantastic form overall, but I think my Fishing OTG comes out pretty well in the first casting clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=183Okcu6VRU

Evan


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Can you post up a video??

When guys ask me to teach them the Hatteras Cast, I always start with the sinker on the ground. Just lay it back at the same angle that you toss back your hatteras cast. You can work on fundamentals like arm extension, body rotation and a strong punch pull without worrying about a swinging sinker.

Once you have the fundamentals in place then you can work on the pitchback. The Hatteras cast is really just an areolized groundcast anyway so the GC works perfectly to help train a better HC.

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i like a hatteras, never really had a time i could otg off the beach when im using a big rod.


little drop back and let'r fly


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ok i guess what im asking is when u tournament ground cast the rod tip starts somewhere around 4 oclock making it easy for fully extended arms.............with a more beach type otg cast ide assume about 2 oclock
what im having trouble with is arm extension with the rod tip pointed in that direction
of course using the same foot and hip placements for both casts


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The groundcast is wonderfully versatile. The full blown tournament version has loads of rotation and can compete with the best pendulum casts for distance when properly executed. On the other hand it can be "toned down" to a basic fishing cast. 

Thinking of a clockface, if the target is 12:00 try placing the sinker on the ground at 6 or 7 extended way back (no slack in leader). EXTEND YOUR ARMS away from your body, lead with your head (look 45 degrees above the target) then hips, torso and finally arms and shoulders untill the left is in front of your face. Then (and not before) PUNCH and PULL.

Try an open stance with your left foot in front of and left of your right. Think of your body uncoiling like a spring from the ground up.

It works, just stick with it and you will see the sinker start to really fly.

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

so then your telling me the amount of rotation is the same for both tourn and beach


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

watching ur videos of the hatteras vs the otg your left is cleary bent in the hatteras
guess im asking if this is correct form for this type of cast


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> so then your telling me the amount of rotation is the same for both tourn and beach


Not at all--- if the sinker is at 6:00 it is 180 degrees from 12:00-- the target


In a tournament off the ground you set up (generally) facing away from the target and lay the lead back between 9:00 and 12:00 --- this will give 270 or more degrees of rotation.

In the beach cast the sinker and rod are close to being "in" line with each other.

In the tournament cast the sinker is usually placed at about 90 degrees to the rod tip.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

In all surf casts, that left arm "technically" needs to be straight. The hatteras is the end of the ground cast. The ground cast is the end of the pendulum. If one needs a straight left arm, they all do. Now when trying to time a swinging lead (or baseball ) it is easy to get sloppy and forget about the fundamentals. That is why it is SO important to get the casts' form correct and 2nd nature before starting to swing lead.

Get out there and play with the OTG you are trying to do. Just because you are not trying to rotate as much as you do with a tourney OTG, don't get sloppy. Force yourself to use proper mechanics. You obviously know enough to recognize when things just don't quite feel right. Which is a good thing!! No matter where in the rotation you are attempting to start, the fundamentals are all the same. Arms out, come around with the head, hips then hands.... Just like Tommy said, like a spring uncoiling.



Robert


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Howdy from Utah!

Aw, you just had a bad day. You are a good caster. Quit crow hoppin' & move yer sinker back a bit so it immediately starts loading the rod. And look up. You know the steps...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hooked Up said:


> so then your telling me the amount of rotation is the same for both tourn and beach


No. The tourney cast (as Mark said) can have up to 270 degrees of rotation (rod path). The fishing version that I teach to help the hatteras cast has MUCH less. Usually the rod travels between 180 and 200 degrees, depending on the pitchback angle.

Hope that makes sense.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hooked Up said:


> watching ur videos of the hatteras vs the otg your left is cleary bent in the hatteras
> guess im asking if this is correct form for this type of cast


Getting good arm extension is important in the Hatteras cast as with all power casts. It is also one of the most difficult things to master. The Hatteras cast can be particularly challenging to get extension because the cast happens _so fast_. 

This is a real good reason to practice the groundcast to help perfect the Hatteras cast. Muscle memory.

Keep hitting it,

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yerp sure does and thanks to all and p&s


----------



## big danny (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi all is it possible to get a link to see the hatteras cast
Cheers Danny


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hello Danny,

It really is great to see you posting here on Pier and Surf.... 

Here is a short clip I made a few years ago of the hatteras cast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiySRyNlljc

I'm using a little more rotation than most guys that throw it but you should be able to get an good idea. Basically just a pitch back areo groundcast used for fishing on tight crowded beaches like Cape Point NC.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK5i8zP8esY

Once again, great to have you posting!!!

Tommy


----------

